# RECIPE OF THE DAY: COCONUT RICE



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Rice is an essential staple in any bodybuilders diet.

How do you eat yours? Boiled, steamed, fried? Do you sometimes feel rice could do with a little something other than a stock cube to add taste?

Here's a simple recipe for coconut rice remember that when eating this your essential fats will already be in your meal so no extra fats! :thumb:

Ingredients:

200mls Coconut milk

Juice of 3 limes

350gr Basmati rice OR Thai Jasmine rice

Method:

Put the rice in the saucepan with the lime juice and coconut milk

Add enough water to just cover the rice, bring to the boil.

Simmer for 5 minutes.

Place the lid on the pan and leave for 15 minutes. When cooked fluff the rice with a fork.

Serve with your favorite chicken, beef, or fish dish.

Bon Apetit

Lou X


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like tin rice,the sweet stuff,have you got a recipe for one,my mother used to

make stunning rice pud,but knowing her it probably contained a bag of sugar lol.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

god dam i wish i got to have rice in my diet, that sounds YUMMY


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mal said:


> i like tin rice,the sweet stuff,have you got a recipe for one,my mother used to
> 
> make stunning rice pud,but knowing her it probably contained a bag of sugar lol.


PMSL, ditto my friend, my mum had me on tea with 3 sugars at 9 years old :lol:

Those were the days Mal 

Recipe sounds good Lou, will deffo give a try when I'm back on the rice, have to

be careful with the stuff, makes me look like Michelin man


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lou, I've just started using coconut milk in my rice.

Makes a huge difference.

thanks for the recipe


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

mal said:


> i like tin rice,the sweet stuff,have you got a recipe for one,my mother used to
> 
> make stunning rice pud,but knowing her it probably contained a bag of sugar lol.


Yes I do as it happens...my own, really simple

125gr Pudding rice

1 tin evaporated milk

600mls whole milk

2 teaspoons of vanilla essence

1/2 tin condensed milk

Pre-heat the oven to 160c

Add the rice to an oven proof dish and add the vanilla essence evaporated and whole milks and give it a quick stir.

Cover the dish with foil and put into the oven

After 30 minutes give the rice a stir and cover again for a further hour and a half

Uncover the rice and stir again and leave uncovered for the remaining 30 minutes cooking time

Take the pudding out of the oven and add the 1/2 tin of condensed milk to add sweetness leave to cool slightly before eating

Serve with good quality or homemade strawberry jam.

Bon Apetit

Lou XX


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

CJones said:


> Lou, I've just started using coconut milk in my rice.
> 
> Makes a huge difference.
> 
> *thanks for the recipe*


Its a pleasure.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cheers,well my mother used to eat condensed milk out of the tin lol,so maybe

yours is similar to hers!it used to go a yellowy brown on the top,dont

no why? but cheers for that.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> PMSL, ditto my friend, my mum had me on tea with 3 sugars at 9 years old :lol:
> 
> Those were the days Mal
> 
> ...


 :lol: dude you wouldn't believe it,my gran used to put medicine on sugar

lumps:confused1ut condensed milk in my tea,i was only 6or 7 like,

how i haven't got diabetes ,i dont know:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I just fry my chicken in olive oil and spices add water to that to make it saucy and add that to my rice after it's cooked


----------

